# "Schwinn Coupling"



## Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

One of my journeymen sends his apprentice into the tight crawlspace to see what's causing the leak. "Looks like a leaky Schwinn coupling. We got any of those on the truck?"
"Schwinn coupling? I've never heard of such a thing! Here's the circle cutter--cut it out and show me," responds the journeyman.
Sure enough. It says "Schwinn" right on the side.
Lasted over twenty years, as far as we can tell.
Still trying to get Hodes to carry replacements.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Classic, I need to oder me some of them.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats funny right there


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Schwinn couplings! Wow! What next? And to think of how much I been wasting on those damn copper couplings!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Do they come in different colors?:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> Do they come in different colors?:whistling2:


I bet they do :laughing: and if your lucky, you might get the special ones that have the stringers still attached to them, red or blue stringers for easy identifications on cold and hot water lines. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i have plenty on my truck you guys are slippin':laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's to high dollar for me. We still use pvc and radiator hoses to rebuild manifolds. I'de like to offer some quality stuff like that but the supply house guy won’t come down on any Schwinn products:001_tongue:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That has to get added to the "board stretcher" lists. That is a new one for me!!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

you guys are so last year, every good plumber knows the the best plumbing parts are huffy.


----------



## jpplumbing (Nov 14, 2008)

that is priceless


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

I prefer Radio Flyer, but thats just me.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

i tell everyone this story and they always die laughing haha


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

good thing you cut that out, they no longer meet code


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

inspectors still want to see them were i am:laughing:


----------



## Fingerz (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys your local bicycle shop will surly have and endless supply in whatever color you need. I once fixed a 3" water main with 2 no hub bands, at a country club because no supply houses had any pro press fittings in 3", or even ford couplings. Bands worked great for 2 days until my coupling came in.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to the grips on my bike ;\


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

Those are some pretty strong handgrips, not like the ones they make now tho. They would never holdup like they did 20 years ago.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

ok, I know I'm new, and I have read lots of posts about "Schwinn" coupling. I thought to myself, what is that? Now I know. I just have one question, do they come in black?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

MikeS said:


> ok, I know I'm new, and I have read lots of posts about "Schwinn" coupling. I thought to myself, what is that? Now I know. I just have one question, do they come in black?


The black ones are for gas repairs.....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Our supply house stopped carrying them, but the local bicycle shop still has em. 


The sad part Is that a sharkbite repair wouldn't last that long. 

I wonder if they have them in solvent weld?


----------

